# Remote Desktop Program for OS X



## dark2099 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a friend looking for a remote desktop program to run on a mac but can be viewed from any platform.  The only thing that I know that could work is RealVNC, but its not free, I'm guessing that most of them will cost $, but something cheaper would be nicer.  Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 15, 2008)

osx includes a vnc-compatible server in settings under remote afaik. 

also there is the normal unix vnx server which you could compile for osx.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 15, 2008)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/cotvnc/


----------

